# Así sería el primer paso a desnivel de Trujillo



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

pues a los peruanos les hace falta dar soluciones grandes a los problemas, con ambiciones no solo arquitectonicas sino pensar en solucionar por muchos años y darle mas preponderancia a las obras.
no es justo q en provincias solo se piensa en soluciones mediaticas, por el momento, pensando en siquiera hacer ver obras minusculas y q no les interesa las magnitudes.
aunque digan q el peru es pobre, pero hay plata, lo q pasa q hay burocracia, ladroneria, poca ambicion y nos falta lideres en los asuntos ejecutivos que sean tecnicos y no politicos.

trujillo, arequipa, chiclayo, piura, iquitos huancayo, chimbote, y luego las ciudades intermedias ya debende pensar en : PARQUES DE AREAS GRANDES(TIPO CAMPO DE MARTE), GRANDES AVENIDAS( SI ES POSIBLE VIAS EXPRESAS), ARBOLIZACIONES, PINTADOS DE FACHADAS, LIMPIEZA URBANA, RASCACIELOS (NUCLEOS DE 10 -12 PISOS), PASOS A DESNIVEL, etc,.... claros sin abandonar el aspecto social (salud, vivienda, saneamiento, trabajo, etc.)

si los paises vecinos lo tienen todo planificado en nuestras ciudades, por q el peru tiene q ser tonto......

ojala estas noticias sean como normal en el peru en unos años.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Muy buenas imàgenes.
> 
> En mi caso tengo que acostumbrarme a que cuando se escribe un thread acà que diga pasos a desnivel no voy a ver lo mismo que acà en Guayaquil... Los grandes intercambiadores de tràfico que como puentes facilitan el diario manejar en esta ciudad, si no fuera por ellos la vida serìa odiosa.. eso le hace falta a Lima y a otras ciudades de Perù


Exactamente, en ese sentido al Perú le falta harto...otros países mas chicos y con un presupuesto relativamente menor como Ecuador tienen mucho que enseñarle al Perú en ese aspecto.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Hola, soy casi nuevo aquí...
Esta obra de Trujillo la escuche del alcalde hace mucho tiempo atrás (7 ó 8 anos) y no sería la única, creo que también la de construir una gran vía expresa para Trujillo en la Av. Nicolás de Piérola que una los distritos del norte como la Esperanza Alta, Esperanza Baja, el Milagro, etc. También de convertir el óvalo Grau, Víctor Raúl en tréboles. En particular yo no creo que el problema radica en la mentalidad, la poca visión o a la falta de sentido común de los alcaldes y autoridades provinciales, sé que a igual que Trujillo, las otras provincias tienen sus proyectos, el problema es la falta de presupuesto para dichas obras, me comentó el teniente alcalde de Trujillo hace algunos anos, es por eso, que por ejemplo la Av. Nicolás de Piérola a pesar de ser la mas ancha de Trujillo, que tiene actualmente 10 carriles solo está avanzada hasta la intersección con Av. Pablo Casals y donde iba a ver un paso a desnivel se construyo un solo un óvalo, donde existe un puente peatonal en el ovalo Víctor Raúl en un principio iba a ser un trébol, lo que pasa es la falta de presupuesto. Uno de los problemas de Trujillo es que en la periodo irracional de Alan García, en ese periodo se sobre empleó con trabajadores en el municipio y estos se han jubilado con sueldos perpetuos a cargo de la municipalidad y mas del 60% del dinero que dispone para obras se destina para pagar esos empleados jubilados. Además este problema se acrecienta por las malas políticas centralistas iniciadas en la década del los 50s que hasta ahora continúan, no solo basta hacer leyes de descentralización que no se cumplen o falsas. Por mas de 50 anos la capital se ha sobre alimentado de las provincias, por ejemplo Trujillo debería ser desarrollado por la exportación agrícola, Piura por el petróleo, Cajamarca por las minas de oro, Cusco por el turismo, Chimbote por el pescado, etc. El problema es que todo el dinero queda en Lima y no revierte a provincias. La pregunta por ejemplo es que hace un edificio de PetroPerú o de las mineras en Lima sí ahí no hay Petróleo ni minas o también que hace aterrizando un avión en Lima lleno de turistas que quieren ir al Cusco si pueden ir de frente al Cusco y no pasar por Lima (obviamente donde se queda el dinero del impuesto). Si estuviéramos descentralizados estos edificios altos o representaciones estarían en las provincias donde son necesarios y el mejor aeropuerto por decirlos sería el del Cusco. El problema es la política centralista e hipócrita hacia las provincias de los padres de la patria que no hace nada por crear polos de desarrollo fuera de la capital… pero eso es otro punto para debatir. Otra pegunta, es porque lo mejor tiene que estar en la capital, en los países desarrollados los edificios o grandes construcciones no están siempre en la capital. Por ejemplo los edificios mas altos en los EEUU no están en la capital sino en Chicago o NewYork y sino mas recuerdo el mejor aeropuerto de EEUU está en Kansas. Otro ejemplo es Alemania, los mejores oficios no están en Berlín sino en Frankfurt o en Brasil, donde la ciudad mas desarrollada es Sao Paulo por ser su zona industrial y no Brasilia, la capital. 

Bueno espero haber contribuido con algo… saludos!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Este es el presupuesto de la Municipalidad de Trujillo...
























La gente que tiene idea de como se manejan esas cosas pueden acalarar algunos términos...y como ven el presupuesto es recontra limitado. Además no es que la gente que trabaja en las municipalidades, al menos en la de Trujillo, no tengan visión...hay muchísimos proyectos alucinantes como la construcción de la autopista costanera desde Salaverry hasta Chimbote, finalizar la construcción de la vía expresa Nicolás de Piérola (porque con ese fin fue construida esa avenida...pero interés por parte del gobierno central no existe...si verdaderamente quieren tener políticas descentralistas esto es lo que deben empezar a hacer...facilitar dinero o financiamiento para que las ciudades puedan lograr todos sus proyectos...porque la sustentación de todos está lista...al menos la muni de Trujillo invierte bastante en investigación para este tipo de asuntos.

Ahora en Arequipa, por ejemplo, la cosa es distinta...ellos en la ciudad concentran a casi el 80% de la población de la región, mientras que en Trujillo la ciudad solo tiene poco más del 50% de los pobladores de la region. La región Arequipa tiene más de 1.2 millones de habitantes mientras que la región La Libertad más de 1.6 millones. En este sentido, el gobierno regional de Arequipa pude invertir más en obras en la ciudad por ejemplo en la construcción pasos a desnivel, pero en La Libertad no hace eso ya que tiene que satisfacer las necesidades de muchos lugares más necesitados que la ciudad, como los pueblos de la sierra o las demás provincias de la región construyendo postas, hospitales, colegios, carreteras rurales, etc el único proyecto vial que han hecho en Trujillo es la renovación de la autopista a Huanchaco...y ojo a los trujillanos que eso no lo ha hecho la muni de Huanchaco asi que no se la crean al momento de pagar el peaje en Huanchaco jajaja.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En el foro llegamos a ver un render antes, pero este thread esta mucho mas detallado, ojala que sea el inicio de muchas obras mas en Trujillo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buen punto uranio, y que sepan todos lo mal que esta el sistema gobiernista de nuestro pais, donde por ejemplo del 100% de capital que sale de una provincia va a lima y se revierte solo menos del 10%.........el colmo del injusto centralismo. Con este detalle Lima deberia ser la ciudad mas desarrollada del continente, pues tiene a disposicion todos los tributos de provincias, sin embargo la idiosincracia gubernamental, esa compuesta de mentes ambiciosas pero solo para si mismos, tiene a nuestro pais en el lugar en que esta......... Pero tenemos potencial y aun asi nos perfilamos a mejorar.........pero ese problema debe cambiar y "despegar" como debe ser

Muy buena explicacion perupd..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El problema debe cambiar...pero cambiará? Quien lo cambiará? Como? Cuando?

dudo...bastante.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lo k deben hacer es sacar tanto empleado del municipio k por el solo hecho de ser aprista les dan un cupo en el municipio, es k asi trabaja el Apra casi todo el presupuesto se va en suledos, Tanta burocracia existe en la municipalidad de Trujillo, y muchos no hacen nada en el municipio, Por ejemplo el SATT es un caos,tanta gente trabajando en ese lugar y al final entras a las 9 am a pagar tu recibo y sales cerca de la 1 pm. a mi me sucedio.
Asi Trujillo siempre se va ah estar kedando. Murgia ya debe irse.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Me faltó un dato...el costo del bypass es de S/. 6 700 000


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Hay una noticia en el diario Correo de Trujillo de hoy donde dice que las obras se iniciarían en abril.
Aquí está el link, luego de todo el roche que le hacen a Murgia en el úlñtimo párrafo está lo del inicio de las obras.
http://www.correoperu.com.pe/trujillo/hoy/locales/loc04.asp


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

perupd said:


> Me faltó un dato...el costo del bypass es de S/. *6 700 000*


Tan caro ¡¡¡¡


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Tan caro ¡¡¡¡


No tengo ni idea de cual es el costo adecuado de una de estas obras, cuando estuve leyendo la info del proyecto planteaban 4 alternativas y esta era la de menor precio.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Bueno, escuché en rpp regional que la embajadora de Canadá en el perú ha prometido firmar un convenio interinstitucional con la municipalidad de trujillo para mejorar, actualizar y modernizar el catastro urbano de trujillo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

frank_pensador said:


> Bueno, escuché en rpp regional que la embajadora de Canadá en el perú ha prometido firmar un convenio interinstitucional con la municipalidad de trujillo para mejorar, actualizar y modernizar el catastro urbano de trujillo.


esa es una rebuena noticia.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

Ojala pronto se concrete esta obra que esta bravotaaaaaaa ojala sigan asi las obras de gran magnitud no solo ahi sino en todas las provincias estoy deacuerdo con ustedes en que no todo debe concentrarse acá en Lima y dejar a las provincias de lado..... por otra parte me hubiese gustado que en trujillo tambien importen buses de transporte publico para la ciudad que lo necesita y MUCHO!!!!............


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

jErEmIaS said:


> Ojala pronto se concrete esta obra que esta bravotaaaaaaa ojala sigan asi las obras de gran magnitud no solo ahi sino en todas las provincias estoy deacuerdo con ustedes en que no todo debe concentrarse acá en Lima y dejar a las provincias de lado..... por otra parte me hubiese gustado que en trujillo tambien importen buses de transporte publico para la ciudad que lo necesita y MUCHO!!!!............


La MPT está en conversaciones con el banco mundial (si no me equivoco de institución) para recibir un préstamo para hacer investigaciones y en un futuro cercano mejorar el sistema de transporte público, hace unas semanas leí la nota pero no recuerdo el link, pero decía algo de implementar coredores viales, etc.


----------



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

SIN DUDA ESTAS OBRAS SON LAS QUE SE NECESITAN PARA QUE NUESTRAS CIUDADES SE DESARROLLEN MAS RAPIDAMENTE..........LA VERDAD Q ME CAUSA COLERA CUANDO GENTE Q SOLO VE SUS INTERESES SE OPONEN A UNA OBRA Q BENEFICIA A TODOS:

EJEMPLOS MUCHOS:
1. EL DOBLE BYPASS DE GUARDIA CHALACA Y EL OVALO SALOOM
2. VIA EXPRESA DE AV. FAUCETT.
3. PROYECTOS EN LA COSTA VERDE
4. Y AHORA ESTE BYPASS EN TRUJILLO

TODOS ESTOS SIEMPRE PONIENDOLE PEROS Y TRABAS..............NO HAY DUDA Q EXISTE GENTE Q NO QUIERE EL PROGRESO DE NUESTRO PAIS.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

pucha me acabo de enterar q ya no se hara el puente peatonal q hacia tan vistoso al by pass... este es el render final q salio en "la republica"... estara listo para diciembre


----------



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

PUTA...ALLI SI LA CAG.......SABES CUAL ES EL MOTIVO DEL PORQUE YA HARAN EL PUENTE??


----------



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

ESE RENDER Q HAS PUESTO ES DIFERENTE AL Q PUSIERON AL INICIO DE ESTE POST.......LA AV. NICOLS DE PIEROLA AHORA PASARA POR DEBAJO DE LA PABLO CASSALS SEGUN ESTA MAQUETA


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Me parece que otros pasos a desnivel serían en el cruce de la Avenida América Sur con la Avenida César Vallejo al este de la ciudad, Av. América Sur con la Av. Ricardo Palma, Av. América Norte con la Av. Túpac Amaru, Av. América Norte con Av. Miraflores, Av. América Sur con Av. la Marina.

También ayudaría mucho que terminaran de construir las Av. Juan Pablo II, la Av. Antenor Orrego y la Av. Costa Rica que sean prolongadas hasta la Vía de Evitamiento, asimismo la futura Av. Metropolitana deberá llegar hasta la misma Vía de Evitamiento, la prolongación de la misma Vía hasta Moche, etc.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

JUANCHO said:


> También ayudaría mucho que terminaran de construir las Av. Juan Pablo II, la Av. Antenor Orrego y la Av. Costa Rica que sean prolongadas hasta la Vía de Evitamiento, asimismo la futura Av. Metropolitana deberá llegar hasta la misma Vía de Evitamiento, la prolongación de la misma Vía hasta Moche, etc.



mmmm cuál es esa futura av. metropolitana?? no habia escuchado naa sobre eso.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

me gusto mucho el primer render del by pass que tendria trujillo, veo que ahora lo han cambiado, lo que es PEOR hace un time habia visto que ya no harán nada por que la gente que vive cerca del priyecto NO QUIERE LA CONSTRUCCION DE ESTE BY PASS!............. pucha que mal andamos EN VEZ DE VER COMO ejemplo otras ciudad con grandes autopistas y carreteras viables, rapidas, TRUJILLOS PARECE NO QUERER NADA DE ESO!................alguien sabe si se hará el by pass? YA LO DEJARON DE LADO? QU EPASARÁ????????????................. SI ALGUIEN SABE LE AGRADECERIA QUE ME RESPONDIERA!...........saludos


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

jErEmIaS said:


> alguien sabe si se hará el by pass? YA LO DEJARON DE LADO? QU EPASARÁ????????????................. SI ALGUIEN SABE LE AGRADECERIA QUE ME RESPONDIERA!...........saludos


Si va a ser una realidad pero no con el primer modelo q era más vistoso sino con el modelo q está en algunos aportes más atrás de este thread.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

AHHH entonces que chevere igual PERO DIME cuando empiezan las obras? sabes?


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

dijeron q la obra seria entregada en diciembre y el proyecto demanda unos 6 o 7 meses osea q facil empiezan en junio.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

el ganador de la construccion se sabra en una semana mas o menos.. de alli a finales de abril comenzaran a construir maso


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

EL PROYECTO SE HACE DE TODAS MANERAS LE DUELA A KIEN LE DUELA Y CAIGA KIEN CAIGA.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

miguel16 said:


> el ganador de la construccion se sabra en una semana mas o menos.. de alli a finales de abril comenzaran a construir maso


o sea, a mitad de año


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

Carlos_"U" said:


> dijeron q la obra seria entregada en diciembre y el proyecto demanda unos 6 o 7 meses osea q facil empiezan en junio.


ya chevere px GRACIAS! ojala sea bravote como se ve en el render y entonces estará listo para finales de este año?.............. saludos =)


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

claro px pa finales de este año ya estara listo el bypass asi como tb el real plaza


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

libidito said:


> esa es una rebuena noticia.



Sì,es buena, ademàs comenzando a tener màs altura en Trujillo, escuchè que tambièn se construiràn 2 pequeños edificios de 10 pisos en la Urb. Primavera.


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Con respecto al por que de cambiar de diseño del by pass eliminando el puente peatonal, se debe a que los vecinos no quieren que ocurra lo mismo que en el puente del ovalo mansiche, llenarse de delincuentes y que se convierta en un elefante blanco por este motivo.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Muchik said:


> Con respecto al por que de cambiar de diseño del by pass eliminando el puente peatonal, se debe a que los vecinos no quieren que ocurra lo mismo que en el puente del ovalo mansiche, llenarse de delincuentes y que se convierta en un elefante blanco por este motivo.


Pero...el puente peatonal de mansiche es mucho más largo que el que su hubiera hecho en el óvalo mochica! Sinceramente, la gente no piensa...ahora que se las ingenien para cruzar ps


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

perupd said:


> Pero...el puente peatonal de mansiche es mucho más largo que el que su hubiera hecho en el óvalo mochica! Sinceramente, la gente no piensa...ahora que se las ingenien para cruzar ps



JAJAJAJA! sono gracioso JAJA malo como vas a decir ke se las arreglen ps! A LA PEOPLE D TRUJILLO!!!......................siguen en contra de esta obra acaso?


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

^^
Bueno, la gente estaba en contra porque decían que en el puente iba a ser alojo de delincuentes (gente que no piensa, ya que más adelante en la misma av. hay unos cuantos puentes (en la zona del distrito de La esperanza que es una zona mucho más peligrosa) y la gente de la zona no se queja.

En fin, que vean como van a cruzar y que luego no se quejen cuando sean atropellados.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Después que la obra sea entregada y entre en servicio la gente se va dar cuenta que era muy necesaria, y dejaran de estar en contra.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Miren, aquí hay otros puentes en la parte de La esperanza, en la misma avenida... Solo que aquí la avenida aún no está terminada, es decir que falta que habiliten las vías auxiliares de los costados y coloquen la malla metálica para que no pasen los peatones.
***Hay gente en la pista porque hoy hay paro de transportisas en Trujillo y había bloqueado algunas pistas.*


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Habia visto el diseño actual y no me habia puesto a pensar en como cruzara la gente en esa zona. supongo que habran pensado en alguna alternativa al puente peatonal (aunque no creo que haya otra mejor).


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

hola a todos alguien me puede decir que empresa fue la ganadora para la construccion del bypass ??????????? se les agradeceria


----------

